# In Defense of Free Speech: Is Islam a Hate Crime?



## PadawanBater (Mar 22, 2010)

[youtube]Xi34wL4KIfo[/youtube]

Muslims sure can't take criticism..

That's one thing I definitely don't take for granted living in a western society, the right to call bullshit for what it is without the threat of death.

This video does a pretty good job of putting things in perspective and it outlines the specific dangers of the Islamic faith upon western society.


----------



## doc111 (Mar 22, 2010)

PadawanBater said:


> [youtube]Xi34wL4KIfo[/youtube]
> 
> Muslims sure can't take criticism..
> 
> ...


This is an example of why I support the war on terror and the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan. These extremists don't want to negotiate. They don't want us out of the middle east. They don't want equal treatment and rights. They want the infidels (you and me) gone off the face of the earth. This sort of ideology understands only one thing...............violence! As much as I abhor violence this is the only alternative we have. If I were younger I would have gladly enlisted to fight what some of our own citizens are calling an "illegal war". This threat has to be taken seriously and dealt with harshly. Rant over!


----------



## upnorth2505 (Mar 22, 2010)

Islam is the antithesis of our values in the US. The radicals hate us, hate our culture, and hate freedom. That anyone believes that this Mohammed was the ultimate profit is a joke. He was nothing but a vicious, war mongering, sexist, evil person.

Islam advocates the over through of the infidels: The United States. Honestly, I would like to see the religion banned. Unfortunately, our constitution will not permit that. I do think that any Muslims in our country who advocate the overthrow of our government and participate in terrorist activities should be jailed for treason. And put to death in some cases.

Yes, we are at war with terrorists. But it goes deeper, and few will admit it. We are and should be at war with Islam.


----------



## Brazko (Mar 22, 2010)

A good job at putting things in perspective it does.., I really liked the opener in describing how the fundies Retard our Potential.. , (true) and Islam is what it is..

The fundies look to maintain power through enslavement, The Extremist look to gain & maintain power by violence.., 

The only differ I have with you Paddy is the approach to the situation, in that I prefer a Scope vs. Your Street Sweeper. They work better for long range targets.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 22, 2010)

Any religion that teaches killing others who dont worship their god...thats a cult in my book


----------



## PadawanBater (Mar 22, 2010)

doc111 said:


> This is an example of why I support the war on terror and the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan. These extremists don't want to negotiate. They don't want us out of the middle east. They don't want equal treatment and rights. They want the infidels (you and me) gone off the face of the earth. This sort of ideology understands only one thing...............violence! As much as I abhor violence this is the only alternative we have. If I were younger I would have gladly enlisted to fight what some of our own citizens are calling an "illegal war". This threat has to be taken seriously and dealt with harshly. Rant over!


And I would agree with everything you said if the objectives we set were actually accomplishing anything productive. 

There is no other option for the ones that can't be reasoned with. If they want to fight the expanse of western society with terrorism that takes the lives of innocent people, I don't have *any problem* blowing each and every single one of them off the face of the planet. *But we should not be occupying their lands!* This is an epic mistake we're making on the battlefield. 

Why can't we just stay here, in America, protect our shit and all our allies shit with our insanely huge military and intelligence services, then kick ass and take names when they come fuck with us? Americans would die, yes, absolutely, as some terrorist attacks would likely penetrate our defenses no matter how good they are, but we would no longer be seen as the aggressors, the country who doesn't give a damn about anyone else but ourselves, we would actually be fighting terrorism, defeating these enemies and building strong relationships with allies and any other country who values freedom and democracy. We would lead by example, our international motto would no longer be "do what I say, not what I do"... 

The risk of American lives (even my own or my families) is more important in the long run, securing safety for our citizens and ensuring everyone knows the risk of committing terrorism against the US is a fool proof way to end any terrorists reign of power *wherever they might be.*

This isn't isolation. It's what a smart country would do to save money and ensure no more civilian casualties are committed by our weapons in foreign lands.  



upnorth2505 said:


> Islam advocates the over through of the infidels: The United States. Honestly, I would like to see the religion banned. Unfortunately, our constitution will not permit that. I do think that any Muslims in our country who advocate the overthrow of our government and participate in terrorist activities should be jailed for treason. And put to death in some cases.
> 
> Yes, we are at war with terrorists. But it goes deeper, and few will admit it. We are and should be at war with Islam.


That would be a huge mistake. It would give the fanatics justification. I think it's important for open criticism of *all religions*. That way, ordinary people can see the bullshit for what it actually is. 

You should seriously rethink your opinion about giving anyone who practices their religion the death penalty. I'm one of the most adamant atheists on this forum and would never advocate that. 

If you don't have the freedom to do what you want with your own thoughts, you don't have freedom at all. 

Religion should never be banned by any authoritative figure, if that ever happened, I wouldn't even think about it, I'd be out in the streets with all the fundies fighting against it.



Brazko said:


> A good job at putting things in perspective it does.., I really liked the opener in describing how the fundies Retard our Potential.. , (true) and Islam is what it is..
> 
> The fundies look to maintain power through enslavement, The Extremist look to gain & maintain power by violence..,
> 
> The only differ I have with you Paddy is the approach to the situation, in that I prefer a Scope vs. Your Street Sweeper. They work better for long range targets.



I should have clarified, I don't mean to paint all Muslims like the ones depicted in the video clip, I agree with you Braz.


----------



## doc111 (Mar 22, 2010)

PadawanBater said:


> And I would agree with everything you said if the objectives we set were actually accomplishing anything productive.
> 
> There is no other option for the ones that can't be reasoned with. If they want to fight the expanse of western society with terrorism that takes the lives of innocent people, I don't have *any problem* blowing each and every single one of them off the face of the planet. *But we should not be occupying their lands!* This is an epic mistake we're making on the battlefield.
> 
> ...


Occupation is a necessary part of any war. We brought the battle to them which has probably saved lives and prevented attacks here at home. We have no way to know this, of course, but that's the reasoning. We're almost done in Iraq so the occupation will end soon enough there, which I think is long overdue. Afghanistan is another story. We dropped the ball and missed our opportunity but all is not lost. Pakistan is key to any long term solution in Afghanistan. We will never be victorious as long as our enemy can just hop across the border and give us the finger. Drone strikes aren't enough. We need to put more pressure on Pakistan to flush and kill the extremists in the northwest. Small, tactical nukes would be useful for just this situation. Of course this would make us even more unpopular with the rest of the world so it's not likely to ever happen. That being said, I think it won't be long before terrorists succeed in detonating a small nuke on U.S. soil. The day is coming. Might be tomorrow, might be next year, might be 50 years, but it's going to happen.


----------



## PadawanBater (Mar 22, 2010)

doc111 said:


> Occupation is a necessary part of any war. We brought the battle to them which has probably saved lives and prevented attacks here at home. We have no way to know this, of course, but that's the reasoning. We're almost done in Iraq so the occupation will end soon enough there, which I think is long overdue. Afghanistan is another story. We dropped the ball and missed our opportunity but all is not lost. Pakistan is key to any long term solution in Afghanistan. We will never be victorious as long as our enemy can just hop across the border and give us the finger. Drone strikes aren't enough. We need to put more pressure on Pakistan to flush and kill the extremists in the northwest. Small, tactical nukes would be useful for just this situation. Of course this would make us even more unpopular with the rest of the world so it's not likely to ever happen. That being said, I think it won't be long before terrorists succeed in detonating a small nuke on U.S. soil. The day is coming. Might be tomorrow, might be next year, might be 50 years, but it's going to happen.



Have we saved more American lives than Iraqi lives lost? (in your opinion)

If we haven't, how is it justified? Are American lives worth more than Iraqi lives? Is it the idea that we're destroying terrorism? Is that the goal? To have no more terrorism anywhere? If not, what's the goal of the war on terror? Just prevent terrorists from having the capability to strike anywhere? What happens once we accomplish that, then the terrorists find other means to harm innocent people? Do we wage an international war on that?

Is this problem more important than the global financial crisis? The military uses a HUGE portion of our budget to operate, is it worth it?

Basically, what is the goal of the entire thing, how do we accomplish it and how do we ensure stability in the region afterward?


----------



## doc111 (Mar 22, 2010)

PadawanBater said:


> Have we saved more American lives than Iraqi lives lost? (in your opinion)
> 
> If we haven't, how is it justified? Are American lives worth more than Iraqi lives? Is it the idea that we're destroying terrorism? Is that the goal? To have no more terrorism anywhere? If not, what's the goal of the war on terror? Just prevent terrorists from having the capability to strike anywhere? What happens once we accomplish that, then the terrorists find other means to harm innocent people? Do we wage an international war on that?
> 
> ...


Nobody knows for sure. You asked a lot of questions which nobody has the answer to. Are American lives worth more than Iraqi lives? To Americans, yes. The goal, I think, is to disrupt the terrorist's base of operations, to prevent attacks at home, to dismatle their leadership and prevent them from being able to reconstitute. I don't really know what our goals are beyond that. Iraq was at least partially about oil I believe. We accomplish these goals by killing as many of them as possible while limiting civilian casualties, which we've done a brilliant job on both of those fronts. Some will say that we've killed too many civilians. I agree, even one is too many. But I think it will be a long time before we have the capability of causing destrucion without civilian casualties. I believe this is more important than this financial crisis because lives are at stake. Evidently so is healthcare reform. lol!


----------



## ahmednegm (Mar 22, 2010)

hmmmm...i guess u guys should have some one to put out the hate upon lol. so here i am, a muslim from egypt, and i would like to share some thoughts

1st i am loving the way Padawanbater thinks, he is thinking reasonably and patriotic in a good way,i dont need to quote what he says, it pretty clear, but now, let me point out something that i noticed a long time ago.
we all know what islamophobia is for sure, and i see america is most infested with it. i dont mean anything bad,am just saying that,please people,before u start judging on a religion or a faith,study it 1st ! try to live it or live among people who practice it. honestly what the msgs u r getting in the US about islam is totally manipulated and untrue,even if they show u quotes from the quran or qoutes from our prophet (who i would really like to see some people respect him as we muslims respect jesus) about whatever bullcrap about islam spreading through wars or islam promoting to child molestation or whatever crap u guys hear or see from ur politicians who are all about money and dollars and being an imperialistic power. islam has much more than this, and if something about it was misunderstood, please search for the truth or the reason, trust me lots of people take words out of their context and would mean a totaly different thing. and think about it,we have LOADS of christians in the arab world ? why dont we hate them or kill them or make wars on them ? well...cuz its simply not what islam teaches us,and u know what happens if i ever hear in our news about muslims attacking christians or whatever. i just think..man how come there could be such ignorant asshole muslims who know nothing about their religion but its name. and am not the only one who thinks that way.

so u have to understand this..whoever extremist lost-in-the-head muslim did anything that caused terror...doesnt mean that the whole religion is about terror. let me tell a story about our prophet which i like and is very expressive.

our prophet mohamed used to have a jewish neighbor who used to throw garbage everyday on mohameds doorstep (strangely jewish rabbies of that time prophesied that its a time of a new prophet and most of them hated him before he was given the msg) so one day mohamed came out of the house and there was no garbage, so he wondered what could be wrong with his neighbor,so he went to the jew's house to check on him and found him sick. he stayed with him and treated as good as visiting ur sick neighbor. maybe u wouldnt believe such story since islam for u is some sort of myth or hallucinations, another story is about saladin and king richard, during their war king richard got very sick and couldnt go to battle,so he asked for a few days truth,saladin accepted and went to him,he took food and medicin to king richard and even a christian nurse of Jerusalem. and that is history not some muslim blabber.

so finally i just want to say that these are examples of islam as a religion of tolerance equality and balance, and it would be great if u guys rethink about it.forget the bearded bomb holding image of the muslim and look for the true muslims who are the majority.

one last thing, our religion tells us to fight against whoever threats ur safety as occupying ur land or killing ur family, what do u guys think about that ? does this sound somehow weird or stange or savage ? i saw americans cross half the world to get to a place that MIGHT have extremist muslims ( or maybe just muslims) so they can take revenge on them. and what the result ? more civilianz killed than the alleged enemy ur politicians told u about. the difference between us and u, we dont fight unless u come to us (that is what islam tells me)..u people fight anyone anywhere anytime for any reason..simply


----------



## PadawanBater (Mar 22, 2010)

doc111 said:


> Nobody knows for sure. You asked a lot of questions which nobody has the answer to. Are American lives worth more than Iraqi lives? To Americans, yes. The goal, I think, is to disrupt the terrorist's base of operations, to prevent attacks at home, to dismatle their leadership and prevent them from being able to reconstitute. I don't really know what our goals are beyond that. Iraq was at least partially about oil I believe. *We accomplish these goals by killing as many of them as possible while limiting civilian casualties*, which we've done a brilliant job on both of those fronts. Some will say that we've killed too many civilians. I agree, even one is too many. *But I think it will be a long time before we have the capability of causing destrucion without civilian casualties.* I believe this is more important than this financial crisis because lives are at stake. Evidently so is healthcare reform. lol!


I know you're a smart guy, you must have considered the implications of "killing as many of them as possible". I do not believe the goals you outlined can be accomplished this way. What happens when you leave a child homeless, or orphaned? The war has been going for almost a decade, an entire generation of Iraqi children know nothing _but_ war. I think that is already having massive effects on the region. Can you blame them? What would you do?

To that second point in bold, why wage war? We all talk about how wrong it is for people to pay the bill of someone elses medical coverage if they choose not to participate - it's wrong to force them to do it, but the game changes when it comes to warfare? Why? Why is it OK for someone else to wage a war that I don't support that might kill me or my family? It's different when clear enemies, national governments or standing armies wage war, but the analogy is solid in conflicts like this. Someone else is forcing me to front the bill and countless peoples *lives* are on the line, not just their wallets. 
 


ahmednegm said:


> we all know what islamophobia is for sure, and i see america is most infested with it. i dont mean anything bad,am just saying that,please people,before u start judging on a religion or a faith,study it 1st ! try to live it or live among people who practice it. honestly what the msgs u r getting in the US about islam is totally manipulated and untrue,even if they show u quotes from the quran or qoutes from our prophet (who i would really like to see some people respect him as we muslims respect jesus) about whatever bullcrap about islam spreading through wars or islam promoting to child molestation or whatever crap u guys hear or see from ur politicians who are all about money and dollars and being an imperialistic power.
> 
> islam has much more than this, and if something about it was misunderstood, please search for the truth or the reason, trust me lots of people take words out of their context and would mean a totaly different thing. and think about it,we have LOADS of christians in the arab world ? why dont we hate them or kill them or make wars on them ? well...cuz its simply not what islam teaches us,and u know what happens if i ever hear in our news about muslims attacking christians or whatever. i just think..man how come there could be such ignorant asshole muslims who know nothing about their religion but its name. and am not the only one who thinks that way.
> 
> ...


There are enough fanatics in Islam to change the world, as seen on 911. I agree it's a small minority, but they can't be ignored. 

You seem like a nice enough person, and I appreciate you posting, but I don't give respect to things that demand it. I give respect to people and things that earn it. Islam, just like Christianity, does not deserve my respect. It's an ancient belief system not suitable for modern society.



> one last thing, our religion tells us to fight against whoever threats ur safety as occupying ur land or killing ur family, what do u guys think about that ? does this sound somehow weird or stange or savage ? i saw americans cross half the world to get to a place that MIGHT have extremist muslims ( or maybe just muslims) so they can take revenge on them. and what the result ? more civilianz killed than the alleged enemy ur politicians told u about. the difference between us and u, we dont fight unless u come to us (that is what islam tells me)..u people fight anyone anywhere anytime for any reason..simply



I believe the most adamant Muslims would disagree with you on that. I just saw today some guy talking about the Muslim flag waving above the White House...


----------



## doc111 (Mar 23, 2010)

PadawanBater said:


> I know you're a smart guy, you must have considered the implications of "killing as many of them as possible". I do not believe the goals you outlined can be accomplished this way. What happens when you leave a child homeless, or orphaned? The war has been going for almost a decade, an entire generation of Iraqi children know nothing _but_ war. I think that is already having massive effects on the region. Can you blame them? What would you do?
> 
> To that second point in bold, why wage war? We all talk about how wrong it is for people to pay the bill of someone elses medical coverage if they choose not to participate - it's wrong to force them to do it, but the game changes when it comes to warfare? Why? Why is it OK for someone else to wage a war that I don't support that might kill me or my family? It's different when clear enemies, national governments or standing armies wage war, but the analogy is solid in conflicts like this. Someone else is forcing me to front the bill and countless peoples *lives* are on the line, not just their wallets.
> 
> ...


That's part of the problem. This is a different kind of enemy than we are used to dealing with. What's the solution? Should we have just taken it on the chin and said "OK guys, don't do that again."? Action had to be taken and it's unfortunate whenever civilians die but it's a fact of war. There is no perfect solution. Either way you slice it people will die. You won't meet too many combat vets who don't despise war but it's a necessary evil..........at least at this point in humanity's evolution. There will always be those who wish to do us harm and when diplomacy fails what other option is there?


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 25, 2010)

[youtube]qTsR820ofEQ[/youtube]


----------



## dukeofbaja (Mar 26, 2010)

History should be a good indicator that trying to occupy Afghanistan is a bad idea. I feel that this should have been a fairly covert CIA mission aimed at specific targets with other proven methods, like propagandizing the citizens and whatnot. 

Interesting sidenote, does anyone remember that poll from back in 2004 about torture? Something like 66% of Americans objected to use of torture even during times of war, yet a whopping 97% were opposed to the torture of US soldiers or citizens by non-Americans. That means 31% of people are absolutely fucked in the head....


----------



## doc111 (Mar 26, 2010)

dukeofbaja said:


> History should be a good indicator that trying to occupy Afghanistan is a bad idea. I feel that this should have been a fairly covert CIA mission aimed at specific targets with other proven methods, like propagandizing the citizens and whatnot.
> 
> Interesting sidenote, does anyone remember that poll from back in 2004 about torture? Something like 66% of Americans objected to use of torture even during times of war, yet a whopping 97% were opposed to the torture of US soldiers or citizens by non-Americans. That means 31% of people are absolutely fucked in the head....


Covert wars are dirty business (We already fought one of those in Afghanistan during the late 70's on through the 80's). Propaganda is in use over there. Bush definitely dropped the ball but the reasons are fairly easy to see. Now that we have a president who's determined to focus on Afghanistan victory will be much easier to attain. We are here for a different reason than all of the previous wars. Failure is not an option. Our very existence depends on it. Remember they attacked us first in the 1993 WTC bombing. They attacked us again in the Kenyan and Tanzanian, American embassy bombings in 1998. Again in Yemen, the USS Cole in 2000. I'm sure there are some I forgot (Oh yeah, 9/11) or that were less publicized but the point is clear. They wanted a war, they got a war. 

And before you try to say that the govt. of Afghanistan didn't attack us, I don't see the Taliban, Al Qaeda or any fundamentalist islamic terror group as separate entities since they all cooperate and share resources. Afghanistan was the preeminent islamic, fundamentalist scumbag destination of the last half of the 20th century.


----------



## dukeofbaja (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, shouldn't we be invading Saudi Arabia then?

EDIT - Perhaps we should invade ourselves, since we cooperated and shared resources as well?


----------



## doc111 (Mar 26, 2010)

dukeofbaja said:


> Well, shouldn't we be invading Saudi Arabia then?
> 
> EDIT - Perhaps we should invade ourselves, since we cooperated and shared resources as well?


Nope, Saudi Arabia is still selling us oil. We did share resources when it suited us. Then the fuckers turned on us.  Not surprising really. This country needs to have conflict. A military industrial complex has indeed sprung up and it's not going away without a fight. Fortunately there seems to be no end in sight.


----------



## dukeofbaja (Mar 26, 2010)

Hmmmm, the hijackers were Saudi and they learned how to fly in American facilities despite the fact that they never should have been allowed into the US in the first place.

We need to bomb ourselves for cooperating with their wishes to enter and sharing our resources in teaching them to fly.


----------



## doc111 (Mar 27, 2010)

dukeofbaja said:


> Hmmmm, the hijackers were Saudi and they learned how to fly in American facilities despite the fact that they never should have been allowed into the US in the first place.
> 
> We need to bomb ourselves for cooperating with their wishes to enter and sharing our resources in teaching them to fly.


Well I was talking about our arming of the Mujihudeen during the Soviet, Afghan conflict of the 80's. We didn't actually know we were giving the 9/11 hijackers resources, which is another problem altogether.


----------



## speeka (Mar 27, 2010)

doc111 said:


> *This is an example of why I support the war on terror and the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan.* _These extremists don't want to negotiate. *They don't want us out of the middle east. They don't want equal treatment and rights. They want the infidels (you and me) gone off the face of the earth. This sort of ideology understands only one thing...............violence!* *Rant *over_!


LOL that's what used to be said about the Soviets. They only understand violence blabla. 

Was the middle east supposed to be happy about decades of outside interference by the west since the days of the CIA overthrowing Mossadegh in Iran for British petrolium & Mi6? 

it is an illegal war, just like Vietnam was. Both were started under false pretenses.

But you can get away with murder if you are a Permanent member of the UNSC.


----------



## doc111 (Mar 27, 2010)

speeka said:


> LOL that's what used to be said about the Soviets. They only understand violence blabla.
> 
> Was the middle east supposed to be happy about decades of outside interference by the west since the days of the CIA overthrowing Mossadegh in Iran for British petrolium & Mi6?
> 
> ...


I suppose YOU'RE the expert, huh?


----------



## speeka (Mar 27, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I suppose YOU'RE the expert, huh?


Expertise is not requisite to see this, just eye sight is sufficient for most people... wanker.


----------



## doc111 (Mar 27, 2010)

speeka said:


> Expertise is not requisite to see this, just eye sight is sufficient for most people... wanker.


.............and a bit of intelligence perhaps (nice insult BTW). Outside interference by the west? Not saying we haven't done some shady things as a country but hey, that's life. We needed their oil, they needed our food. See how that works? Decades of imposing our will doesn't justify flying loaded jets into buildings witht the sole intent of killing as many civilians as possible does it? I always here this shit about illegal wars. What the fuck is an illegal war? If they were illegal then why hasn't there been more outrage by the international community and the U.N. And before you say it's because of our power and influence I will say to you that hasn't stopped them on less serious issues. If we pulled all of our military bases and western businesses out of the middle east do you think that would be sufficient to make Al Qaeda negotiate or cease hostilities toward the U.S.? I doubt it since their only stated goal is the destruction of the U.S. and death of all infidels (that's you and me BTW). Since you are such a smart guy why don't you tell everyone what your solution is. 

BTW name calling is against forum rules and gives everybody who's reading this a glimpse at your intelligence level.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey what up guys... Idk what happened, but I lost all my posts and had to create this new name.. 

But yeah... here I am if anyone was wondering..


----------



## doc111 (Mar 27, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Hey what up guys... Idk what happened, but I lost all my posts and had to create this new name..
> 
> But yeah... here I am if anyone was wondering..


What's up bro? Good to see ya!  There was some problem with the servers. I couldn't even log in for a day and a half. There are some other people who lost their shit too. Hopefully they get it fixed. I hate to see you lose all of your stuff.


----------



## speeka (Mar 27, 2010)

doc111 said:


> .............and a bit of intelligence perhaps (nice insult BTW). Outside interference by the west? Not saying we haven't done some shady things as a country but hey, that's life. We needed their oil, they needed our food. See how that works? Decades of imposing our will doesn't justify flying loaded jets into buildings witht the sole intent of killing as many civilians as possible does it? I always here this shit about illegal wars. What the fuck is an illegal war? If they were illegal then why hasn't their been more outrage by the international community and the U.N. And before you say it's because of our power and influence I will say to you that hasn't stopped them on less serious issues. If we pulled all of our military bases and western businesses out of the middle east do you think that would be sufficient to make Al Qaeda negotiate or cease hostilities toward the U.S.? I doubt it since their only stated goal is the destruction of the U.S. and death of all infidels (that's you and me BTW). Since you are such a smart guy why don't you tell everyone what your solution is.
> 
> BTW name calling is against forum rules and gives everybody who's reading this a glimpse at your intelligence level.


you needed their oil & they needed your food, so you overthrew their democratically elected sovereign government? No i dont see how that *work's*. Hasnt worked out that well really considering Iran is now your mortal enemy.
There has been outrage over Iraq, the largest ever as a matter of fact. But it's censored to you & as for UN condemnation, maybe you should Google what a permanent member of the UN security council is capable of with a veto.

Also what has Al Qaieda have to do with Iraq? Afghanistan, fine... those guy's were asking for it, but Iraq? I thought you went into Iraq because your pears are ignorant regarding WMD's?!

Why didn't you go after Al Qaeida after 9-11? It's common knowledge that America was more interested in Iraq & that the plans to invade Iraq were drafted before 9-11 happened. 

You see that's what an illegal war is, when you invade a country under false pretenses or your start bombing another because you claim that you were attacked 1st, like the Gulf of Tonkin in 1964, when in fact you were not attacked at all.
What did you expect after decades of imposing your will, a pat on the back? Grow up & get over the fact that you have been found lacking once again.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm sorry, did he just say *their democratically elected sovereign government?

*Class dismissed. Speeka, stay here for some detention. You are far behind the rest of the class.


----------



## doc111 (Mar 27, 2010)

speeka said:


> you needed their oil & they needed your food, so you overthrew their democratically elected sovereign government? I was speaking in general, not about Iraq specifically. We went into Iraq under the pretense of them having WMD's which they could possibly use against Isreal or sell to another enemy state, or in this case a terrorist group.
> 
> No i dont see how that *work's*. Hasnt worked out that well really considering Iran is now your mortal enemy. Iran became our enemy over what exactly? There was an islamic revolution which overthrew the monarchy in '79. This was pretty much a watershed moment for islamic fundamentalism. The reasons for this were many and subject to debate depending on how you view it.
> 
> ...


................


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2010)

Well put Doc...well put.


----------



## doc111 (Mar 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I'm sorry, did he just say *their democratically elected sovereign government?*
> 
> Class dismissed. Speeka, stay here for some detention. You are far behind the rest of the class.


I know, I kinda let that one slide. I think now you can say they have a democratically elected sovereign government.


----------



## doc111 (Mar 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Well put Doc...well put.


Why thank you kind sir.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2010)

UR welcome Doc. Your hall pass is granted. You are free to mill about. 

I disagree with the entire premise of hate crimes personally. 

But on a lighter note... I think this movie is going to be hilarious....


[youtube]FjdJ-nWlK10[/youtube]


----------



## doc111 (Mar 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> UR welcome Doc. Your hall pass is granted. You are free to mill about.
> 
> I disagree with the entire premise of hate crimes personally.
> 
> ...


ROTFLMFAO!!!!!! I've GOT to see this movie!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2010)

It looks killah funny doesn't it? I watched an interview with the director and the main character, and they said both Muslims and Jews have seen it previewed, and no one was offended.... it's just funny as heck.


----------



## speeka (Mar 27, 2010)

doc111 said:


> *We went into Iraq under the pretense of them having WMD's which they could possibly use against Isreal or sell to another enemy state, or in this case a terrorist group. *


After a 10 year total embargo of Iraq from the 1st gulf war, anyone with an ounce of common sense will know that its impossible to sustain a WMD stockpile. Anyone with common sense.

You must have been "serving" lunch in Somalia if you don't know that much.

Lesson? One septic tank kissing another's ass? P-lease... I'm not even bothering to read the rest of your shite after that opening statement.


----------



## doc111 (Mar 27, 2010)

speeka said:


> After a 10 year total embargo of Iraq from the 1st gulf war, anyone with an ounce of common sense will know that its impossible to sustain a WMD stockpile. Anyone with common sense. *Impossible* to maintain a stockpile of WMD's? Again with the hyperbole. There's *no way* they could've gotten components from other countries (notice the sarcasm). Maintaining a stockpile of WMD's only takes a storage facility in most cases. Not too difficult, but you already knew that with your infinite wisdom.
> 
> 
> You must have been "serving" lunch in Somalia if you don't know that much. Yeah, serving lunch, that's it. Good one there squeaka.
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2010)

But, if one stays INFORMED, one would already know that it was SADDAM who boasted to having WMD's.

He later admitted that he didn't , but Ooops...that gamble back fired big time. His mistake.

He also admitted he was intent on BUYING WMD's.

Either way, he needed to go. he's gone and Iraq is today a MUCH freer and stable nation for the region.

Meanwhile Iran builds a bomb, while Obama looks inward towards creating a welfare state.


----------



## speeka (Mar 27, 2010)

doc111 said:


>


Nuclear weapons need constant maintenance because radiation damage affects the materials and triggering devices that must act together to make the weapon work. 

The same is true for chemical & biological weapons, especially nerve agents, they must be stored under inert conditions with the absolute exclusion of oxygen and moisture.

So no, you cant just leave them in 1 of the big yellow storage company's lock up's. 

lol how embarrassing. 

Peace keeping force in Somalia?
Don't you mean, the piss-taking force in Angola penitentiary in Louisiana?


----------



## speeka (Mar 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> *But, if one stays INFORMED, one would already know that it was SADDAM who boasted to having WMD's.
> 
> He later admitted that he didn't , but Ooops...that gamble back fired big time. His mistake.* *
> 
> ...


"INFORMED"... ? hilarious!

Link to anything said here from a factual source please, specially the bit about the _Mid east being safer since America occupied Iraq_! Safer for who? American pilots?
Wow it really isn't a myth how clueless a people you are!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2010)

You should look at a map some time. No really, they do exist, promise. 

You may notice something which makes your post look inane.

Look carefully....


----------



## doc111 (Mar 28, 2010)

speeka said:


> Nuclear weapons need constant maintenance because radiation damage affects the materials and triggering devices that must act together to make the weapon work.
> 
> The same is true for chemical & biological weapons, especially nerve agents, they must be stored under inert conditions with the absolute exclusion of oxygen and moisture.
> 
> ...


First off, not many people believe Saddam had nuclear weapons. In fact I don't ever remember the Bush administration saying that nuclear weapons were believed to be present. He said Saddam was trying to acquire them. As far as chemical weapons storage goes, you have no idea who you are talking to. Not that it's any of your business but I was a combat medic for a Marine Recon Battalion. I served during the first Gulf War, Bosnia and Somalia. I saw combat in all 3 conflicts. Being a recon corpsman I had a vast knowledge of WMD's (I had to go through extensive training on what they are, how they work, how to treat the injuries associated with them and wait for it, wait for it.........how they are stored!). Furthermore, I was a firefighter/paramedic and Hazardous Materials Technician for 15 years. After the 9/11 attacks all firefighters in the U.S. had to be trained in the handling of WMD related injuries which required an extensive class on the subject. Hazmat technicians had to go through even more extensive training. My entire professional life has been spent taking classes and learning the nature of WMD's.........But you're right, I don't know shit.

As for the personal attacks about my military service..............keep 'em coming. Everyone is starting to see your true nature.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 28, 2010)

His true nature is a person completely uninformed and easy to manipulate by spin media.

Being a blank slate means others get to write their programs into your memory.

He has no filter.... and has my sympathy. What a awful way to go through life.

Have a bong hit....have two.  

It's never too late to get an education however....it can be done.


----------



## doc111 (Mar 28, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> His true nature is a person completely uninformed and easy to manipulate by spin media.
> 
> Being a blank slate means others get to write their programs into your memory.
> 
> ...


Sad indeed CJ.  It's funny how we still hear the same weak rationale even from people across the pond. I don't really care about nuclear or biological weapons as it pertains to Iraq. Nobody ever made the claim that they had these things. Chemical weapons we know they had but nuclear and biological..............we were simply worried about their desire to seek these technologies out. Granted it is quite a bit more difficult to manufacture and maintain nuclear and biological weapons but chemical weapons basically only need a secure facility. I used to live a couple of hours away from where the country kept its stockpile of VX. The cannisters were kept in cold war era ammunition bunkers. Nothing really special about that. And embargoes don't stop everything from getting in. It would've been about as difficult to get certain illicit items during an embargo as it would've been without an embargo.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 28, 2010)

My first reaction to someone British posting is to give them a fair chance (commenting on OUR politics). My friends from England all went to Marlboro or Eton. I guess that shades my perspective....but I imagine now that we aren't getting many Brit's on this forum with that level of education.

I have to remind myself of that at times.....


----------



## Mblasted247 (Mar 29, 2010)

Oceania has always been at war with Eurasia.


----------



## mofizzle415 (Mar 29, 2010)

Those of you that think every Muslim is a terrorist are so uneducated and uninformed....Uncover your eyes people....this is called RADICAL ISLAM not to be mistaken for Islam....I know many and I love this country..Im as american as apple pie... I know many, many muslims and I will tell you when they see this bullshit on TV...they despise it, condemm it and are outraged by it.....For anyone to come out and say that every muslim is a terrorist is just really a country bunkin mentality..... Years later..absolutely nothing positive has been accomplished other than inflaming the rest of the Arab world and contiuning the spread of the seed of hate to the younger generations of terrorist sponsored states who now have made it their plight to bring us down.....Their is radical Catholics, Christians, etc... there are good Muslim mothers, fathers, children...they just want to live in peace...

Theres Muslims all over the world...and their not all bad... Spain, Phillipines, Russia, Asian...the world over...

Why don't you go bitch out Israel for continuing to build on Palestinian territory ?


----------



## doc111 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mblasted247 said:


> Oceania has always been at war with Eurasia.


Welcome Mr. Orwell............Mr. George Orwell.



mofizzle415 said:


> Those of you that think every Muslim is a terrorist are so uneducated and uninformed....Uncover your eyes people....this is called RADICAL ISLAM not to be mistaken for Islam....I know many and I love this country..Im as american as apple pie... I know many, many muslims and I will tell you when they see this bullshit on TV...they despise it, condemm it and are outraged by it.....For anyone to come out and say that every muslim is a terrorist is just really a country bunkin mentality..... Years later..absolutely nothing positive has been accomplished other than inflaming the rest of the Arab world and contiuning the spread of the seed of hate to the younger generations of terrorist sponsored states who now have made it their plight to bring us down.....Their is radical Catholics, Christians, etc... there are good Muslim mothers, fathers, children...they just want to live in peace...
> 
> Theres Muslims all over the world...and their not all bad... Spain, Phillipines, Russia, Asian...the world over...
> 
> Why don't you go bitch out Israel for continuing to build on Palestinian territory ?


This thread isn't about Israel. It was asking if Islam is a hate crime. I haven't seen any posts on here claiming that all muslims are bad. I know my fair share of muslims as well and they are good people IMO. Yes there are some ignorant people who will lump all muslims in with the extremists but that's human nature. Most of those folks can't be reasoned with anyway. This isn't a muslim bashing thread. Please read the entire thread before making the assumption that this is an attack on Islam. Perhaps an attack on radical Islam but not Islam itself.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2010)

No one says all Muslims are bad. 

On the other hand what no one sees either is the "good" Muslims rising up in opposition. 

It's time for all of the good Muslims to rise up and clean their own house. How bout that?


----------



## mofizzle415 (Mar 29, 2010)

Right on brothers... Its not a hate crime...theres a great deal of compassionate, loving, Allah-fearing good muslims out there although im not muslim......I just wanted that to be clear...Lately whenever I hear Islam it instantly becomes synonmous with terrorism....thats all..my bad for jumpin the gun...Im down with that.... Much love, respect...Peace in the Middle East.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2010)

Believe me...I am agreeing with you 100% !!

But the solution lies not in the west. It is a place of refuge for Muslims that want to lead somewhat "normal" lives however.


----------



## mofizzle415 (Mar 29, 2010)

Is Islam a hate crime is definetly an insinuation on some level......Is Catholicism a crime against children ? (not all catholics are bad...although history has shown that a good majority have committed horrible crimes against children... All over the new, just yesterday...)


----------



## doc111 (Mar 29, 2010)

mofizzle415 said:


> Right on brothers... Its not a hate crime...theres a great deal of compassionate, loving, Allah-fearing good muslims out there although im not muslim......I just wanted that to be clear...Lately whenever I hear Islam it instantly becomes synonmous with terrorism....thats all..my bad for jumpin the gun...Im down with that.... Much love, respect...Peace in the Middle East.....


No worries my friend. Radical Islam is most certainly a cancer which is eating away at that religion and perpetuates the prejiduces that some people feel. I wish there didn't have to be a war on terror but we were attacked. Thousands of innocent civilians were killed. We simply cannot turn a blind eye to that sort of thing. It's a delicate balancing act because some are viewing this as a war on Islam. It's anything but a war against Islam. It's a war against terror...............just so happens the terrorists were muslim. Had they been Jewish or Christian extremists I would hope we would've responded the same way.


----------



## mofizzle415 (Mar 29, 2010)

Im just being a devils advocate...I love all of humanity... There is good people amongst every, creed, race, religion, etc... It just sucks that there are bad apples out there that wear sheeps clothing and fuck it up for the rest....but as long as there people like you and me that ask questions and look at diffrent sources...as long as their are places like here were we can express our minds, faiths, diffrences, likeness we can overcome ignorance and hyped media or anything..... I ask myself all the time how will this all end ? when will this all end ? Im 30 now....What will become of this world in my lifetime, what will become our realities...We have a lot of other countries aside from Radical Islam that would love to see us go down..IE North Korea...A great deal of the mid-east and a few other tyrants that if they could would...How will this all play out...


----------



## doc111 (Mar 29, 2010)

mofizzle415 said:


> Is Islam a hate crime is definetly an insinuation on some level......Is Catholicism a crime against children ? (not all catholics are bad...although history has shown that a good majority have committed horrible crimes against children... All over the new, just yesterday...)


Totally not the same thing. What some catholic priests did to these children was atrocious and some of these people should have their genitals cut off and shoved up their own asses. It's one thing to deal with some pedophile priests...........it's another thing altogether to deal with extremists whose only stated goal is the destruction of the west and death to the infidels.


----------



## mofizzle415 (Mar 29, 2010)

I whole heartedly agree doc111 its totally, totally diffrent but i was attempting to just show a "bad side" of another religion if you will....completely diffrent but just to show the deviation.. the "radicalness"...I mean that is really, really "radical" its actually fucken sick.....I agree anything involving innocent, helpless children deserves the most horrible, painful, mind-numbing punishment out there....


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2010)

mofizzle415 said:


> Im just being a devils advocate...I love all of humanity... There is good people amongst every, creed, race, religion, etc... It just sucks that there are bad apples out there that wear sheeps clothing and fuck it up for the rest....but as long as there people like you and me that ask questions and look at diffrent sources...as long as their are places like here were we can express our minds, faiths, diffrences, likeness we can overcome ignorance and hyped media or anything..... I ask myself all the time how will this all end ? when will this all end ? Im 30 now....What will become of this world in my lifetime, what will become our realities...We have a lot of other countries aside from Radical Islam that would love to see us go down..IE North Korea...A great deal of the mid-east and a few other tyrants that if they could would...How will this all play out...


Welcome to earth!


----------



## mofizzle415 (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome to earth! lmfao...you said it brotha.... we need divine intervention...lol...


----------



## doc111 (Mar 29, 2010)

mofizzle415 said:


> Im just being a devils advocate...I love all of humanity... There is good people amongst every, creed, race, religion, etc... It just sucks that there are bad apples out there that wear sheeps clothing and fuck it up for the rest....but as long as there people like you and me that ask questions and look at diffrent sources...as long as their are places like here were we can express our minds, faiths, diffrences, likeness we can overcome ignorance and hyped media or anything..... I ask myself all the time how will this all end ? when will this all end ? Im 30 now....What will become of this world in my lifetime, what will become our realities...We have a lot of other countries aside from Radical Islam that would love to see us go down..IE North Korea...A great deal of the mid-east and a few other tyrants that if they could would...How will this all play out...


It's not looking too good right now. I have children so I have some hope that things will improve but right now it's not looking real good.


----------



## mofizzle415 (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2010)

mofizzle415 said:


> Welcome to earth! lmfao...you said it brotha.... we need divine intervention...lol...


heh.... divine intervention.... isn't that what all the fighting is about already?

If that DID happen....new wars would immediately erupt.

"no!, he was talking to US!!" Instant WW4


----------



## mofizzle415 (Mar 29, 2010)

That means i hate this situtaion...I wish for peace and harmony..i guess in the meantime ill continue to grow, smoke, smoke, smoke, adult material...the shock of the end...hell on earth literally.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2010)

Maybe earth is hell, and when you die on other planets.... you come here.... to suffer on the blood planet where everything eats each other.... usually alive.


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 1, 2010)

the muslims are taking over the world...ive read it somewhere that in some part of europe that the majority of religion is muslim, me as a christian is scared for that


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 1, 2010)

Why? It simply is an indicator that the Muslim G*D is the *Correct* G*D.

Because if the roles were reversed (Christians taking over) ... that's exactly what you would be saying right now....


----------



## TheGhostofArchieMitchell (Apr 8, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> My first reaction to someone British posting is to give them a fair chance (commenting on OUR politics). My friends from England all went to Marlboro or Eton. I guess that shades my perspective....but I imagine now that we aren't getting many Brit's on this forum with that level of education.
> 
> I have to remind myself of that at times.....


I would be willing to bet that most of the American tadgers on here don't get that level of education either. You are a total bawbag Cracker


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree.....the vast majority on this forum are undereducated, but there are a handful that can hold their own in foundational knowledge and parsing order from chaos. That is not germane to my post however. 

Like I said.... but somehow your poor reading comprehension prevented you from understanding..... I said that I was accustomed to conversing with highly educated Brits in real life. It's not a comparison between Americans/Brits ... it's an observation.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 8, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I agree.....the vast majority on this forum are undereducated, but there are a handful that can hold their own in foundational knowledge and parsing order from chaos. That is not germane to my post however.
> 
> Like I said.... but somehow your poor reading comprehension prevented you from understanding..... I said that I was accustomed to conversing with highly educated Brits in real life. It's not a comparison between Americans/Brits ... it's an observation.



Why do you have to be a dick? What's with you lately, it's like every post I see you make has condescending undertones. That's classy man...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm a dick for clarifying at his request? 

That post is correct.... I cannot help that.... and I'm sure not going to lie about it. I don't roll that way.

Besides if someone is comfortable with their own level of education....they wouldn't mind that post at all.


hmmm.


----------



## TheGhostofArchieMitchell (Apr 9, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I agree.....the vast majority on this forum are undereducated, but there are a handful that can hold their own in foundational knowledge and parsing order from chaos. That is not germane to my post however.
> 
> Like I said.... but somehow your poor reading comprehension prevented you from understanding..... I said that I was accustomed to conversing with highly educated Brits in real life. It's not a comparison between Americans/Brits ... it's an observation.


Observe away but i just don't agree that the wealthy are better educated at fee paying schools like Eton etc... it is a different type of education and has no real relevance unless you want to be a politician or banker. Intelligence will shine through regardless of your parents ability to pay through the nose for an elite education and mentioning schools for 12-17 year old boys is just worrying in my opinion.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2010)

That makes perfect sense..... not.

Todays schools focus on job creation potential..... not a well rounded overall education. 

Therein lies the difference. Not only is a high grade education better, it is essential to putting the many jigsaw puzzle pieces of life/economics/politics together into their CORRECT place and context.

That being said.... not everyone can go to a superior school. However, all is not lost unless YOU choose to make it so. I certainly was never fully engaged in my classes..... I was easily bored by being constantly ahead of my classes/teachers. Did I sit there and day dream or fall asleep or cut class? Nope....I brought MORE material with me. I educated myself whenever I had spare time.

Most of the success and failures in life comes down to your personal attitude.

It is easy to identify ppl who don't possess that attitude.... (london,baja, paddy, to name just a few). They will always find life hard and frustrating. They look outward to blame what is an INTERNAL problem.

Life is up to YOU.... no one else. I could have been born in any situation....and I would have EARNED an education on my own.... attitude.


----------



## lordofweed (Apr 10, 2010)

PadawanBater said:


> [youtube]Xi34wL4KIfo[/youtube]
> 
> Muslims sure can't take criticism..
> 
> ...







If u people want to understand what Islam is all about dont take the info from a man (including me), Go straight to the source and then after getting the message u can go ahead and give ur opinions.
Every one that says he is a Muslim and kill people for no reason or for any reason except self-defense its not Muslim its just there to destroy the truth or he is just as deceived as the people that he fight, if not worst . Islam is a peace religion, even in war if ur Muslim that follow the religion givin 2 u by the book of allah (quran), not what ur mullah tells u, ur not allowed 2 kill no children nor women nor old citizens nor the ones that give up and thats the Quran said so. I dont care what others say.
So all u people that listen but dont think please use ur brains, or at least read the quran even if its not in its original language , it will give u a idea , cause its the only thing that is left unchanged in Islam and its the words of god not some men.

God say in the quran if people ask u Say: "We believe in Allah, and the revelation given to us, and to Abraham, Ismail, Isaac, Jacob, and the Tribes, and that given to Moses and Jesus, and that given to (all) prophets from their Lord: We make no difference between one and another of them: And we submit to Allah (in Islám)." ((Al Quran, surat 2 al Baqara verse 136)

And again this the quran not me : 

61.7. And who doth greater wrong than he who inventeth a lie against Allah when he is summoned unto Al Islam. And Allah guideth not wrongdoing folk. (the quran)

61.8. Fain would they put out the light of Allah with their mouths , but Allah will perfect His light however much the disbelievers are averse (the quran)

So please educate ur selfs before u start judging base on false information giving 2 u by the same people that try 2 hide the truth from u.

I apologies if my spelling is wrong
And may god guide u the right path
Peace


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 10, 2010)

lordofweed said:


> If u people want to understand what Islam is all about dont take the info from a man (including me), Go straight to the source and then after getting the message u can go ahead and give ur opinions.
> Every one that says he is a Muslim and kill people for no reason or for any reason except self-defense its not Muslim its just there to destroy the truth or he is just as deceived as the people that he fight, if not worst . *Islam is a peace religion*, even in war if ur Muslim that follow the religion givin 2 u by the book of allah (quran), not what ur mullah tells u, ur not allowed 2 kill no children nor women nor old citizens nor the ones that give up and thats the Quran said so. I dont care what others say.
> So all u people that listen but dont think please use ur brains, or at least read the quran even if its not in its original language , it will give u a idea , cause its the only thing that is left unchanged in Islam and* its the words of god not some men.*
> 
> ...


Islam is far from peaceful.

The Quran, just like the Bible, is the word of men bent on controlling people, and both are dangerous.


----------



## lordofweed (Apr 10, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Islam is far from peaceful.
> 
> The Quran, just like the Bible, is the word of men bent on controlling people, and both are dangerous.


 
in the contrary the Quran is a mercy for all men kinda like the bible was before him and the torah before that, the only difference is that the last 2 has been heavily inflated with lies by men, but Quran did not and will not, but that does not mean Islam did not changed and some Muslims indeed got astray, but not all of them of course.

So people really need 2 get their priorities straight (including me) if they wanna get somewhere just Like The Messiah Jesus son of Mary said "Love of this world & love of the next world, are like East & West & what lies in between. The more you approach one, the more you deviate from the other" 

and if u want to see whats really controlling people is, take a look at those videos and do some thinking after that cause man the truth is their u just gotta look 4 it thats all.

the videos:

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gkpT-gSSS54&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gkpT-gSSS54&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TtwjZQlrw2Y&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TtwjZQlrw2Y&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>









Again I apologies if my spilling of the words is wrong
peace


----------



## lordofweed (Apr 10, 2010)

/\/\ sorry about the videos

just search for project Blue Beam on Youtube
peace


----------



## lordofweed (Apr 10, 2010)

the videos that i was trying to post : http://www.youtube.com/v/gkpT-gSSS54...</param><param 
http://www.youtube.com/v/TtwjZQlrw2Y...</param><param

sorry


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 11, 2010)

lordofweed said:


> in the contrary the Quran is a mercy for all men kinda like the bible was before him and the torah before that, the only difference is that the last 2 has been heavily inflated with lies by men, but Quran did not and will not, but that does not mean Islam did not changed and some Muslims indeed got astray, but not all of them of course.


What makes you think the Quran is the word of God?




> So people really need 2 get their priorities straight (including me) if they wanna get somewhere just Like The Messiah Jesus son of Mary said "Love of this world & love of the next world, are like East & West & what lies in between. The more you approach one, the more you deviate from the other"


That quote says to me "fuck this world, the next one is more important". There is no afterlife, and until someone comes along and presents some evidence to support the idea that there is, the world we occupy will take priority.


----------



## lordofweed (Apr 11, 2010)

What makes you think the Quran is the word of God?

-well first let me tell you little something about myself I did study all religions and I did read the torah and the original bible and the Quran and if u dont believe me when I say the Quran is the words of the one GOD, ur free 2 believe whatever u want thats ur right, but first read it and then judge it am just telling u what I know and u can go search and if u really looking 4 the truth, the truth will find u as long as u try 2 find it.
About ur Q: the Quran is the word of God if the god u mean is the Creator, the god of Noah and Abraham and Moses and Jesus and Muhammad , You could even say that Islam is: Christianity and Judaism in their original forms. (i don't know about the origin of the other religions), even the Quran said so in many verses, here is one of them that I remember: [Verily, those who believe and those who are Jews and Christians, and Serbians, whoever believes in Allah and the Last Day and does righteous deeds shall have their reward with their Lord, on them shall be no fear, nor shall they grieve.] -(Al-Baqarah 2:62)
There is more verses that talk about other religions in details u can read them if u want. Am still searching and reading so I in no way claiming 2 be an expert in the matter all I know is I did not found not a single bad thing in that book.
In the Quran A Muslim is someone who submits to the will of God. ALLAH is God's real name; even Jesus called him by that name. 
All this is in the book and I my self was shock when the first name I read in the Quran is the name of GOD, and after that I found all the names of the messengers that being send to mankind and their stories and such, its definitely a mind blowing thing, so Read the Quran and u will find all answer all by yourself about this religion its that easy .cause I dont have a lot of knowledge I have some but am still learning new things every day.

That quote says to me "fuck this world, the next one is more important". There is no afterlife, and until someone comes along and presents some evidence to support the idea that there is, the world we occupy will take priority.

Islam as I understand it through by reading the Quran want as 2 get them both and when in that quote say : the more you deviate from the other. this not mean The more you approach one the more u never get the other its more like (as I understand it): The more you work for the next world the more the material gains and wishes of this one became not as important ", so real Muslims have 2 walk in the middle thats what their book say, but the majority has not even read the Quran they just follow what other peoples lies based on it, all lies man nobody got the time anymore to read.
all what I just wrote is the real message of Islam as the messenger got it and if somebody is saying or preaching something evil have nothing 2 do with the true religion of Abraham his just fucking with the peoples mind and turning them against each other .

again I am really sorry if my English is bad, cause I speak a lot more languages than a stoner can take. 
peace and love


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

All religions portend to be the truth. Else, what's the point? 

It doesn't make it true however. 

At one point in history.... everyone thought the world was flat.... that turned out to be 100% incorrect.

Mass delusion is till a .... delusion.


----------



## lordofweed (Apr 11, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> All religions portend to be the truth. Else, what's the point?
> 
> It doesn't make it true however.
> 
> ...


 


Am strongly disagreeing with you on that point u made, but like bob Marley said: every man gotta right to decide his own destiny, so we just have to agree to disagree in that matter .

Peace


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

What do you disagree with? Many ppl deciding on an issue based on NO evidence....can't be wrong?


----------



## lordofweed (Apr 11, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> What do you disagree with? Many ppl deciding on an issue based on NO evidence....can't be wrong?


 




What am disagreeing with is all the above with all respect that is a false statement maybe what u should said that the majority of the people _thought the world was flat not all of them, cause most people believe just what their eyes see or what they could understand, with the help of science and technology now almost _100% of mankind believe that the world is not flat cause they seen that with their own eyes u know what I mean , people now got no trouble with that cause they get how the universe is functioning, but back in history they did not have what we have now (satellites and spaceships etc..) so they denied it cause they did not have something visible 2 back that up, but that thus not mean no body knew or the information was not their it just wasnt science it was fate or a believe based on prophecies of the messengers of god.
Believe me the original torah had that information, the Quran have it fourteen hundred years ago and thats a fact man, even got info on the Origin of the Universe that The science of modern cosmology still didnt get and some things that they just discover like at one point in time, the whole universe was nothing but a cloud of smoke (an opaque highly dense and hot gaseous composition).This is one of the undisputed principles of standard modern cosmology. Scientists now can observe new stars forming out of the remnants of that smoke, The illuminating stars we see at night were, just as was the whole universe, in that smoke material. God has said in the Quran: *Then He turned to the heaven when it was smoke... * (41:11), and because the earth and the heavens above (the sun, the moon, stars, planets, galaxies, etc.) have been formed from this same smoke, the scientist conclude that the earth and the heavens were one connected entity. Then out of this homogeneous smoke, they formed and separated from each other. God has said in the Quran: *Have not those who disbelieved known that the heavens and the earth were one connected entity, then We separated them?... * (Quran, 21:30) , thats just two examples they r tons of them man, just like I said before read then judge or u will never base ur believe on the truth just some words that been said over and over again and they become a truth , but its all lies man I been their I done that believe me. Even Dr. Alfred Kroner said: Thinking where Muhammad came from . . . I think it is almost impossible that he could have known about things like the common origin of the universe, because scientists have only found out within the last few years, with very complicated and advanced technological methods, that this is the case. And he is one of the worlds renowned geologists. He is Professor of Geology and the Chairman of the Department of Geology at the Institute of Geosciences. Johannes Gutenberg University, Mainz, Germany he Also said: Somebody who did not know something about nuclear physics fourteen hundred years ago could not, I think, be in a position to find out from his own mind, for instance, that the earth and the heavens had the same origin. And those are his words literally.
Danm that was a lot of words 
I noticed nobody did complain about my spelling is it cause am not doing a lot of mistakes, not that am not speaking English just cause am not writing it a lot so I could be tripping 
By the way am from Sweden just in case u people r interested in knowing
Peace and love


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

I can see you are far down in the Rabbit hole. I won't try and dissuade you from ur faith.

Now let's see if you can refrain from trying to dissuade me from mine. 

The overwhelming problem and commonality that Christianity and Islam share is.... they are both cults. They need everyone to believe. therein lies the conflict which drives the planet on many fronts and destroys countless lives.

I would be far more comfortable with BOTH religions if they were secure in their own beliefs... I.E. not needing anyone else to agree with them...NOT trying to convert everyone. 

I don't agree with the tenants of any religion....but I have far more tolerance for "other" religions...such as Buddhism, Taoism, Judaism.... I have yet to have a single one of 'them" come to my door and convince me of their religion. If you didn't seek them out.... you wouldn't know they existed. they seek no domination...only observance within those wanting to on their own. Childhood indoctrination is another matter and I find that equally repulsive with all sects.


----------



## lordofweed (Apr 11, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I can see you are far down in the Rabbit hole. I won't try and dissuade you from ur faith.
> 
> Now let's see if you can refrain from trying to dissuade me from mine.
> 
> ...


 





and i can see that u got me wrong man am far away from Islam as u could ever imagine i been raised in Roman Catholic family but when I got bigger I found the truth about that religion and believe me when i say its wicked so wicked i dont even wanna talk about it but i will (i dont mean the people that follow it their just deceived, i mean the high priests and the people that control them religion not the brothers but the ones who set them up). i been through times when i did lost hope in all religions and declared them bs.
Then i come across Islam and first time i said 2 myself here is another face of the same beast that play with the mind of the people, but when i read the Quran and thats all I did (u see i judged it before i know what its all about just because of my past experiences with religions) i even got in freemasonry and true cults religions and 2 my surprise i found that i was one of them from the beginning my father was one of them , and when u get what i just wrote u will be shocked just like i did and believe me they r the source of evil that is happening in the world(not just the mason. they r part of the clup and its a big one) and if it was not for a miracle of some kind ill be still with them cause their motto is like father like son or that one blood to rolling them all bs, but i did not thank god 4 that.

now about u when u said that Muslims They need everyone to believe, if u think about what I just wrote then u already got my answer ill tell u again those do not fallow the true Islam thats just a man-made version of the truth they give it the same title to deceive the people from the real Islam, ill say it again if u want to know whats Islam is bout read the book that the religion supposed to be based on. Because what u just said is the absolute opposite of what did i read in the Quran.
Again I in no way want u 2 change u from ur believes, am just informing u of what I came up with so far studding the religions and the world that am living in in general.
And I said 2 u before I been there and I done that (look at it this way the religions of 2day its like a Wal-Mart when u enter it u be amazed how many different products and labels and whatnot but when u follow the source of them u will be surprise that they all came from the same source or owned by the same people)get it, am telling u this life is like a maze man, and its full of wolves in sheep clothing so If a wicked person comes to you with any news, ascertain the truth, or u will just harm people unwittingly, and afterwards become full of repentance for what u have done.

Know u could ask me if u now that all them religions r evil what kept u looking into other ones, the answer 2 that question is: My own father told me when I did not want to join him unless hi explain whats that madness its all about u know what he told me, he told me look son we may be evil but we r not that evil we just playing the game, cause good could not exist without us so we just full filling the book , and other things. and that was the last day I saw him before he die, thats what kept me looking, I wanted to find that good that he claimed that could not exist without evil, and I can say now that am close but not their yet.
(telling this whole thing is bring in some bad memories 2 me) but am telling u so u can go search for that good thing, thats what kept me going 
any way this is getting so long again so ill keep it short the only thing that I tell u from the bottom of my heard not just u any body is read and search 4 the truth, feel the truth, dont just quote from somebody cause u can never be certain of something unless u really I mean really look at it from all directions, and follow no man.

now i really need 2 go get me some 
Peace


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

Man made version of Islam huh.... is there any other kind?  

I'll let that slide however because.... it IS the man made version that we all have to deal with on earth.

The "man made" version IS a cult...just like Christianity.

We would all be better off if NEITHER one existed.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.truthtube.tv/search.php


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

Uh oh..... thumper alert?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2010)

with all due respect...FUCK ISLAM!


----------



## lordofweed (Apr 12, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Man made version of Islam huh.... is there any other kind?
> 
> I'll let that slide however because.... it IS the man made version that we all have to deal with on earth.
> 
> ...


 

What i meant is the "man made" version of Islam really got nothing to do with Islam except for the name, thats what make it man made 2 me, Cause Islam is supposed to be based on the Quran and "man made" version is not, and the Quran for me is not man made.
But man have it ur way, i got nothing to prove, i just tried 2 answer ur questions thats all, somehow u sound 2 me like ur the one that already made up his mind and thats ur choice man, i just feel like i gotta send u your answer back at ya : _«I can see you are far down in the Rabbit hole. I won't try and dissuade you from ur faith.»_

peace and


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2010)

All religions are SUPPOSED to be about the true doctrine..but it NEVER turns out that way.

I simply deal with the reality of religion (organized)... and it's F'd up. And the two biggest religions that F it up are Christianity and Islam...because they are cult based.

That's all...


----------



## blazin256 (Apr 12, 2010)

muslims seem to be better christians then actual christians do. take catholics for expample. worshiping or praying to a woman, peter, worshiping a man the pope. when one of the commandments clearly state that "i am your god and a jealous one so dont worship no other image" or whatever it says. and i watched a show one time and it showed the inside of a mosque and there were no kind of images of anybody, whereas in a church you'll often see various types of images. and catholics with their burning of the incense and drinking of jesus' blood, seems awfully pagan to me.
and 9/11 was just a humongous failure on the people in charge of our own country. we spend millions and millions of dollars on "defense" maybe billions now, and i find it appalling this wasnt prevented. WHERE WERE MY DAMN FIGHTER JETS THAT I PAID FOR?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2010)

You can thank Billy boy Clinton for 9/11. Gutting the CIA and ignoring all of the terrorist attacks, even as they escalated. Not his finest moment.... hmmm...what was his finest moment?


----------



## Brazko (Apr 12, 2010)

If Allah is All, What does it matter if it's the "Man Made" version or, not..? Is not all things to Allah, or do Man operate outside of Allah?





lordofweed said:


> What i meant is the "man made" version of Islam really got nothing to do with Islam except for the name, thats what make it man made 2 me, Cause Islam is supposed to be based on the Quran and "man made" version is not, and the Quran for me is not man made.
> But man have it ur way, i got nothing to prove, i just tried 2 answer ur questions thats all, somehow u sound 2 me like ur the one that already made up his mind and thats ur choice man, i just feel like i gotta send u your answer back at ya : _«I can see you are far down in the Rabbit hole. I won't try and dissuade you from ur faith.»_
> 
> peace and


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2010)

In the end...both religions use thuggery to achieve their goals. islam is simply 500 years behind the Christian church. 

The Christian church has "polished it's act" but the difference between the two is only a matter of degrees. The intent is the same. And that's what all the fighting is about....which one is right? Neither of them....


----------



## lordofweed (Apr 14, 2010)

Brazko said:


> If Allah is All, What does it matter if it's the "Man Made" version or, not..? Is not all things to Allah, or do Man operate outside of Allah?


 

Man like i said before its up 2 u to decide what u wanna believe.
Anyway i was doing some research about Islam by reading the Quran and i come across this verse: *(9 Your God is only One, Allah. There is no god, except He, alone. His knowledge encompasses all things.. **Maybe that will answer ur question* It was the last in a long story that talks about the journey of Prophet Moses and the children of Israel tribes out of Egypt running from ur avatar and sig (Exodus) I found that story fascinating, which got me searching for proves 2 back it up and I was amazed with what I found so far and am still looking 4 more.

peace


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2010)

But PPL write all kinds of stuff. 

Simply saying something is true....doesn't make it so. It takes a bit of verifiable data.

You could try an experiment.... try to actually live by EITHER book....but in their TOTALITY....and see how long it is before you end up in prison. 

There in lies the dead give away....because to follow either of those tomes...one must cherry pick carefully through it...which by definition...invalidates it as the word of G*D.

You follow? If it is entire truth....you should be able to follow it to the letter.... and yet.


----------



## Brazko (Apr 14, 2010)

It wasn't a do I wanna believe posit, It was a trying to understand your position of saying that it's "Man Made" and not of Allah, As the verse states 

*(9 Your God is only One, Allah. There is no god, except He, alone. His knowledge encompasses all things..*

So my question isn't that of what I believe, it's how do you believe Allah's will is not demostrated through what is "Man Made" if his knowledge encompasses all?





lordofweed said:


> Man like i said before its up 2 u to decide what u wanna believe.
> Anyway i was doing some research about Islam by reading the Quran and i come across this verse:*(9 Your God is only One, Allah. There is no god, except He, alone. His knowledge encompasses all things.. **Maybe that will answer ur question* It was the last in a long story that talks about the journey of Prophet Moses and the children of Israel tribes out of Egypt running from ur avatar and sig (Exodus) I found that story fascinating, which got me searching for proves 2 back it up and I was amazed with what I found so far and am still looking 4 more.
> 
> peace


----------



## lordofweed (Apr 15, 2010)

Brazko said:


> It wasn't a do I wanna believe posit, It was a trying to understand your position of saying that it's "Man Made" and not of Allah, As the verse states
> 
> *(9 Your God is only One, Allah. There is no god, except He, alone. His knowledge encompasses all things..*
> 
> So my question isn't that of what I believe, it's how do you believe Allah's will is not demostrated through what is "Man Made" if his knowledge encompasses all?


 
Even though i did not understand ur question totally i will attempted 2 answer u
First I did not said that all religion practiced 2day r man-made I meant the message of them been changed by man.
torah is not man mad but it was heavily filled with lies by man (a deceiving man); then god send the bible (Christianity), and the same thing happened again, after that god send the Quran(Islam), but this time no one changed the book cause even if they try they could not and they will not, but they did change the message and they did deceive the people cause most of them like I said before do not read the words of god in the form of the real torah or the bible or the Quran, instead they take what been cast by others in the name of God or his messengers as the truth, and this been happening over and over and over again in history, if people really understand the true message of their religion and read the books of other religions they will most definitely understand that the message been send down 2 Moses or 2 Jesus or 2 Muhammad is one and the same message from one and the same GOD.
But hey thats just what I know and am still searching yo.
Peace


----------



## lordofweed (Apr 15, 2010)

and i just found a saying by the Prophet of Islam he said: "In the latter Days there will come forth men who will deceive the world by religion, clothed before men in sheepskin because of gentleness, their tongues sweeter than sugar, and their hearts the hearts of wolves. », and that&#8217;s exactly what i meant when i said man-made religions cause I seen those people he was talking about, whether they r claiming 2 be Christians or Muslims or Jews or whatever. I definitely seen them they're the devils in disguise Oh yes they are.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

Question: Why does G*D need to give us a book?


----------



## Brazko (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion, but your attempt at answering was sufficient enuff for me to gather that, Yes, at this present moment, You believe man conducts itself outside of Allah due to the notion of mans action is not of Allah's will. Correct? So what is Allah's will, that which have been dictated or given to man via Bible/Torah/Quran. Correct? So man continues to act outside of Allah, and Yet he continues to author the same message? 

You see this is a point I'm trying to make and to feed off a little of what CJ said. Why does God need a book if his knowledge/being encompasses all things? And furthermore how can man act outside of his will, book or no book if man himself is filled with the very knowledge of Allah?

I know you may or may not know the answer, so continue to search for these truths, and no reply to my questions is needed, so respond as you see fit. Its just a few Q/A I wished to help you further down your path.



lordofweed said:


> Even though i did not understand ur question totally i will attempted 2 answer u
> First I did not said that all religion practiced 2day r man-made I meant the message of them been changed by man.
> torah is not man mad but it was heavily filled with lies by man (a deceiving man); then god send the bible (Christianity), and the same thing happened again, after that god send the Quran(Islam), but this time no one changed the book cause even if they try they could not and they will not, but they did change the message and they did deceive the people cause most of them like I said before do not read the words of god in the form of the real torah or the bible or the Quran, instead they take what been cast by others in the name of God or his messengers as the truth, and this been happening over and over and over again in history, if people really understand the true message of their religion and read the books of other religions they will most definitely understand that the message been send down 2 Moses or 2 Jesus or 2 Muhammad is one and the same message from one and the same GOD.
> But hey thats just what I know and am still searching yo.
> Peace


----------



## lordofweed (Apr 15, 2010)

Brazko said:


> Sorry for the confusion, but your attempt at answering was sufficient enuff for me to gather that, Yes, at this present moment, You believe man conducts itself outside of Allah due to the notion of mans action is not of Allah's will. Correct? So what is Allah's will, that which have been dictated or given to man via Bible/Torah/Quran. Correct? So man continues to act outside of Allah, and Yet he continues to author the same message?
> 
> You see this is a point I'm trying to make and to feed off a little of what CJ said. Why does God need a book if his knowledge/being encompasses all things? And furthermore how can man act outside of his will, book or no book if man himself is filled with the very knowledge of Allah?
> 
> I know you may or may not know the answer, so continue to search for these truths, and no reply to my questions is needed, so respond as you see fit. Its just a few Q/A I wished to help you further down your path.


 

Look man I do not wanna judge you cause that&#8217;s just not me but I may be just searching the Quran and finding its connection with gods previous books but I know 4 a fact that the enemies of god religions and the people that follow them and worship them r the same that destroyed Christianity and they r the same one u praise their logo by putting it in ur avatar, again am not trying to judge u, but c&#8217;mon is it really just a coincident that u choose THE EYE OF RA THE EGYPTIAN GOD OF THE SUN as your avatar and ur sig. like I said before I study all religions and when it come 2 idol worshiping I did not just study them I seen close people 2 me worshiping them, when they clam 2 be Christians or atheist or whatnot, so please answer my q as I will try 2 answer urs and if u didn&#8217;t know_Beware of the Sun Gods! How many are unknowingly 'worshiping' these Sun gods?!, it&#8217;s really annoying every place I go this same concepts have been subliminally bombarded to the masses....look around you....it is virtually everywhere, and u ask me why god keep sending messengers and books with them!!_
If my question didn&#8217;t already answer yours ill keep trying 2 answer u, now about the other question: how can man act outside of allah&#8217;s will, the answer to that is simple cause god give man free will that mean 2 do what he chose 2 do he can believe or not believe worship him or worship others, whatever but every little thing he choose (man) is only going to affect him and effect his destiny , now the third question book or no book if man himself is filled with the very knowledge of Allah?, and that&#8217;s my friend is not true , who told u that?, even the most knowledgeable man and the most believer in the face of this earth thas not have a damn thing in comparison 2 god&#8217;s knowledge, u compare the creator whit the creation man? 
And am really sorry if I seemed harsh on u, I just don&#8217;t know ur intentions and if ur asking me out of curiosity or u already made ur mind and u just trying to play tricks on me, cause man I got nothing to prove to nobody, like I said before am searching and searching some more and that&#8217;s all.
Am just gonna put some verses that I found in the Quran that have something 2 do with what I said and ur questions for u all 2 examine:
*-He (Satan) said: Then by Your Might I will surely lead them all astray*
*Except Your servants from among them, the purified ones.* [38:82-83]
-*Surely (as for) My servants, you (oh Satan) have no authority over them; and your Lord is sufficient as a Protector.* [17:65]

And A beautiful sayin of the prophet of islam that I found:
When Allah created the angels, He put in them the "aql" (loosely translated as wisdom), when He created the animals, He put in them the "shahwa" (desire). When Allah created the humans, He put in them the "aql" and "shahwa" (both wisdom and desire). The one whom his desire defeats his wisdom is worse than animals. The one whom him wisdom defeats his desire is better than angels!

-And just in case u ask me that if god exist why can I not see him ill tell u go out in the mid-day and look up at the sun and don&#8217;t shut ur eyes, u couldn&#8217;t do that, so if u can&#8217;t look at the creation u should not ask to look at the creator.
Peace and love


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

It's all well and good to sit around and talk about how good each religion INTENDED to be. 

By it's a moot point in the end. Heck ... Communism looks GREAT on paper. Even I think so, and I can't stand the big C. 

But just like Communism....Religion falls off the wagon as soon as man takes it off the paper and puts it into play in the real world. 

So while we can both adulate any religion by what is/was written, ultimately every religion must be judged by their actions, not their words.


----------



## Brazko (Apr 15, 2010)

No, I don't praise or worship, but I Am thankful, and No, the signature isn't a coincidence.

Is that what my Avatar means to you? 

I thought it symbolized protection and the bringing of wisdom, also to see with clarity and truthfulness.



lordofweed said:


> Look man I do not wanna judge you cause thats just not me but I may be just searching the Quran and finding its connection with gods previous books but I know 4 a fact that the enemies of god religions and the people that follow them and worship them r the same that destroyed Christianity and they r the same one u praise their logo by putting it in ur avatar, again am not trying to judge u, but cmon is it really just a coincident that u choose THE EYE OF RA THE EGYPTIAN GOD OF THE SUN as your avatar and ur sig. like I said before I study all religions and when it come 2 idol worshiping I did not just study them I seen close people 2 me worshiping them, when they clam 2 be Christians or atheist or whatnot, so please answer my q as I will try 2 answer urs and if u didnt know_BeAware of the Sun Gods! How many are unknowingly 'worshiping' these Sun gods?!, its really annoying every place I go this same concepts have been subliminally bombarded to the masses....look around you....it is virtually everywhere, and u ask me  why god keep sending messengers and books with them!!_


98% curiousity, 

1% fun

1% magic


----------



## lordofweed (Apr 16, 2010)

Brazko said:


> Is that what my Avatar means to you?
> 
> I thought it symbolized protection and the bringing of wisdom, also to see with clarity and truthfulness.


 
thats what they say , but it's okay, you are free to accept what you want


----------



## Brazko (Apr 16, 2010)

That's what who says, or is that what you researched? My Avatar & Sig is not representative of the Sun God. The avatar I can understand the misinterpretation, but none the less its not and if it was, So what? 
You should adhere to your signature as well, and not take what people say as the truth. You know Muslims are terrorist, Atheist & Pagans are devil worshipers, along with the people who smoke pot. Free your mind from misconceptions and learn to take life in through your eyes only.



lordofweed said:


> thats what they say , but it's okay, you are free to accept what you want


----------



## lordofweed (Apr 16, 2010)

Brazko said:


> That's what who says, or is that what you researched? My Avatar & Sig is not representative of the Sun God. The avatar I can understand the misinterpretation, but none the less its not and if it was, So what?
> You should adhere to your signature as well, and not take what people say as the truth. You know Muslims are terrorist, Atheist & Pagans are devil worshipers, along with the people who smoke pot. Free your mind from misconceptions and learn to take life in through your eyes only.


*Look wherever u r, u just showed me ur true color and thats all I needed 2 know am not gonna even answer u all am gonna tell u is Real Eyes. Realize. Real Lies, and u ur ego is going to be the last of u.*


----------



## Brazko (Apr 16, 2010)

Which color is that..? Sorry I already let go my eggo, but its baffling to know you can I.D. one. Private Investigation isn't your day job. C'mon be honest 

What is it that you know tho? Enlighten me, Please.

tip: Always bet on black, 



lordofweed said:


> *Look wherever u r, u just showed me ur true color and thats all I needed 2 know am not gonna even answer u all am gonna tell u is Real Eyes. Realize. Real Lies, and u ur ego is going to be the last of u.*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey, you guys making any head way yet...


----------



## Brazko (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't see where we went wrong? 
I just don't agree with the aspects of God in the same sense as he does. 

It's Mass Subliminal 


edit: I thnk I know where things went wrong


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Apr 16, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Any religion that teaches killing others who dont worship their god...thats a cult in my book


well, you should look a little closer at christianity then, according to your book, it's a cult.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Apr 16, 2010)

lordofweed said:


> *Look wherever u r, u just showed me ur true color and thats all I needed 2 know am not gonna even answer u all am gonna tell u is Real Eyes. Realize. Real Lies, and u ur ego is going to be the last of u.*


laziness wins.
there are words you can use that make it easy for people to read what you are trying to say. you fail.


----------

